# Paint Pots vs. Paints



## LineausBH58 (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm on the fence.
I use to use the paints as a base... but it's a bit creamy(not that it creases for me) but....  I have to wait for it to dry but for adding e/s.  So i wanted to know if the paintpots are better.... drier... or even easier to use.

thanks in advance people


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 17, 2008)

i don't know how to explain but i like paints more. Maybe because the paint pots are a lil bit too dry for me. I'm currently have 10 paint pot colors, and i don't use them often as paints =]


----------



## palatial (Apr 17, 2008)

i like the finish of some of the paint pots, and i like how creamy they are and easy to blend. some paints i have trouble blending, BUT you can't beat their staying power so that's what i usually use for a long day.

haha i guess i am on the fence too!


----------



## Meryl (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palatial* 

 
_i like the finish of some of the paint pots, and i like how creamy they are and easy to blend. some paints i have trouble blending, BUT you can't beat their staying power so that's what i usually use for a long day._

 
I much prefer the pots. I usually squeeze too much, or too little, out of the paints and it isn't as easy to blend in a subtle way.  I don't know why... but the pots are just so much easier to use.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 17, 2008)

paint pots give you more control over the amount of product and i find that they are creamier and more blendable cuz they dont dry up as fast as paints.. howeverrr paints hold the e/s in place a little better.. my metal-x shadows creased over paint pots but they stayed all day over paints


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the paint pots better. They're very creamy & blendable


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

I've only tried paint pots and I love them! I have yet to try paints.

The MA (that was giving helping me with stuff and giving me tips: I was in there for about 1 & half hours! - my first time in a MAC store) told me that to prevent the paint pots drying put a dab of water in now and again.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 17, 2008)

Most certainly the paint pots over the paints - for me. You can get just the right amount of product out, they are buildable, and I've never had to wait for them to dry. This might be because I blend them out with my 252 brush after applying. I think the formulations will keep improving as time passes as well. I can't wait to see what new colours will come out later in the year. I think paints have had their time and Paint Pots are the new hotness.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 

 
_i'm on the fence.
I use to use the paints as a base... but it's a bit creamy(not that it creases for me) but.... I have to wait for it to dry but for adding e/s. So i wanted to know if the paintpots are better.... drier... or even easier to use.

thanks in advance people
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think the paints are drier (and my personal favorites) and maybe you are using too much, therefore they are too creamy and taking longer to dry?  use a little and then build it up - paints are better as they will give you 12 hours wear whereas the pots only 8 hours.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

i prefer paint pots
paints seem to dry out my eyelids (and i have VERY oily lids)
and it makes it harder to blend and also seems to dull any eyeshadow colour i apply on top
paint ptos are creamy, smooth and help you blend eyeshadow easily
you can also build up the colour to make it more intense


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 17, 2008)

paints for me all the way, they keep my shadows in place for over 12 hours. Paint pots are easier to use but crease on me after 7-8 hours.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2008)

Paint pots crease sooner for me than paints.  Neither are remarkably easy to use, or have the best packaging.  I almost always squeeze out too much with paints.  And some of my paint pots have dried out a bit from being opened and closed.  Truthfully, I use UDPP as a base far more often than anything else.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2008)

I love my bare canvas as a base for everything, but I will use a paint pot over my paint when i want an extra pop of color. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 17, 2008)

I like paint pots but because I have long finger nails and use my fingers to apply it, I always end up digging my fingernails into the paint. I do the same with studio finish concealer


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2008)

I prefer paints but love the color range in the paint pots.  My eyeshadow lasts longer over Bare Canvas Paint than it does over Bare Study Paint Pot.  I also think that some of the paint pots can be very dry, like the McQueen ones.  I use my Bare Canvas paint every day.  It is a HG for me.  I hope they never discontinue it!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_I much prefer the pots. I usually squeeze too much, or too little, out of the paints and it isn't as easy to blend in a subtle way.  I don't know why... but the pots are just so much easier to use._

 
I'm with you here, Meryl.  it's easier to take out just what I need with a swipe, whereas the paints always squeeze out too much!  If I could keep them in a container and re-use it the next morning I'd do it, but no matter how tightly I twist the cap the bit of paint always dries out.  The pots are wonderful and I haven't found any of them to be too dry.  I do wish there were more finishes like Perky, with that bit of sheen. Mmmmm...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 17, 2008)

I like paints better because paint pots crease on me like crazy! 
Someone said 7-8 hours! I wish!


----------



## iheartangE (Apr 17, 2008)

When I use paint pots I use UDPP as a base.  I know some people have drier lids and can't do that but it's how I use my p/p.  With paints though, I can't use UDPP underneath because that would be just ridiculously dry on me...so it actually ends up that for me, UDPP + p/p lasts longer without creasing than paints, so I prefer p/p in the long run-but if I can work something out to get to use UDPP under paint, then hell yeah I'd prefer those.

...it should be duly noted that I am hella busy so I don't get chances for touch-ups on my eyes for at least 12 hours, which is why my stuff starts creasing.  Anyway I HTH!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 17, 2008)

I didn't like the paints, they dried too quick and they didn't show shadows or pigments in its true color IMO. I did a swatch of painterly p/p and bare canvas side by side and i topped it off with Big T shadow. It was true to color on painterly p/p and brighter than it was on bare canvas paint. Plus the paints were cakey and it just didn't blend well. The paintpots blend well and are much creamier. You have control over them.


----------



## Dianora (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I like paint pots but because I have long finger nails and use my fingers to apply it, I always end up digging my fingernails into the paint. I do the same with studio finish concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think eyeshadow brushes work beautifully with paint pots, which can help your problem! 

As for people with creasing, I have very oily eyelids, and as long as I keep my layers of the paint pots thin and let them dry between layers, I can keep the creasing at bay. On days where I load too much on at once, they'll start to crease on me.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I'm with you here, Meryl.  it's easier to take out just what I need with a swipe, whereas the paints always squeeze out too much!  If I could keep them in a container and re-use it the next morning I'd do it, but no matter how tightly I twist the cap the bit of paint always dries out.  The pots are wonderful and I haven't found any of them to be too dry.  I do wish there were more finishes like Perky, with that bit of sheen. Mmmmm..._

 
The other day I was in the store, looking at the paints and pots.... I told the MA I had trouble squeezing out the right amount from the tubes.  She said that was odd, it seemed like such a simple thing.  Anyway, as we were checking out different paint colours, I carefully squeezed just a bit from one of the tubes and a bigger blob than I could possibly use came out.  The MA very calmly said, "no wonder you said you squeeze out too much."  And I was being so careful!  I felt very wasteful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish there were more finishes like Perky too.  It has just the right amount of shimmer.  I really hate those metallic frosts.  (On me.)


----------



## nadiya (Apr 19, 2008)

Paint pots might have prettier packaging but paints are still better IMO. If you squeeze them from the hard circular bit at the top when you first buy them, then you have lots more control and you won't waste any. 

While they cost the same, you get more product with paints (5 grams vs 6.5 grams), the containers are lighter, more compact and are less exposed to sun and light because they're not in glass jars. With paints the only bit that gets contaminated is the bit in the nozzle which gets sqeezed out next time you use it anyway. Meanwhile with paint pots the entire surface is exposed.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 19, 2008)

Paint pots all the way!!!


----------



## Meryl (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_If you squeeze them from the hard circular bit at the top when you first buy them, then you have lots more control and you won't waste any._

 
The MAs say to only squeeze from the bottom.  Is this something you do when you first get it and not after?  Squeeze at the top?  I find lots comes out of new paints that I never intended... no matter where I squeeze.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 19, 2008)

I prefer paint pots. I only have 2 paints, the black one (I don't remember the name) and canton candy and I dislike both of them. There way too creamy and seem to take awhile to fully dry, also I find it's hard to blend with them.


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 19, 2008)

hey meryl--yes, squeeze for the first few times LIGHTLY from the top, then once there is some "space", squeeze from the end. By using a bit from the beginning, you create a bit of space so that as you squeeze from the end, it has to move through the used space and a light squeeze from the end can give just a bit of paint. (did that make sense?--sorry I hope my explanation was alright)

but for me--Paint pots all the way. I do think they don't last through a full day (colours kinda disappearing near the end of the day, so I think when I start working full time, I'll use UDPP then paintpots. I love the colour payoff of the paintpots over paints


----------



## User67 (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey meryl--yes, squeeze for the first few times LIGHTLY from the top, then once there is some "space", squeeze from the end. By using a bit from the beginning, you create a bit of space so that as you squeeze from the end, it has to move through the used space and a light squeeze from the end can give just a bit of paint. (did that make sense?--sorry I hope my explanation was alright)

but for me--Paint pots all the way. I do think they don't last through a full day (colours kinda disappearing near the end of the day, so I think when I start working full time, I'll use UDPP then paintpots. I love the colour payoff of the paintpots over paints_

 
This is exactly what I do as well. UDPP all over the eye, then I just use paint pots in areas where I want the color to be really vibrant like if I want a really vibrant lid or I'll use some on my brow bone if I want my highlighter to really pop. The regular paints are nice, but I find that they seem to make the the shadows almost go on more sheer than they normally would.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you, *gigglegirl!*  That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## roselyn112 (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess it would depend on your skin as well. i have oily lids so paint pots work better for me.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 19, 2008)

Paint Pots are the only way to go for me. I've tried to love Paints, but they dry out my lids (which are oily!) and tend to dull down whatever eyeshadow I put on top. I have to use Paint Pots on top of UD PP, but it's worth it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the colours of paint pots, but I adore the staying power of my bare canvas paint. I also love the colour of flammable paint.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 20, 2008)

I much prefer the pots too! I think they're much easier and quicker to apply and I find they dry quicker than the paints. Which is what I want!

I only have 3 paints and well many more paint pots than that. I think I prefer the colours of the paints because they're brighter but I love the way certain eyeshadows look over the paint pots, especially the ones with a frosty finish. Such as Rollickin' looks awesome with Aquadisiac e/s.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2008)

I prefer the paint pots, but I aways opt for my bare canvas paint if I want a more neutral eye. I agree, the paints are a little more drying and paint pots are a little creamier and a thicker consistency. I still have to use UDPP for both if I want it to last all day.


----------



## shazzy99 (Apr 21, 2008)

I prefer the paint pots. Even though I have a few paints, I hardly ever use them. Paint pots have much better staying power for me & I've used my Bare Study nearly every day since I got it.


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 21, 2008)

I prefer paint pots also!  It's easier to blend, apply and grab product.  I always feel like I squeeze too much out of a paint tube.  I was sooo glad when MAC made the paint pots a permanent item.  Now I'm waiting for them to release some Pro colors.


----------



## rbella (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG!  Paint Pots by a mile!!  The paints get so dry on my eyelids, it drives me crazy.  I love to use my UDPP as well before applying my paint pot.  When I do this, it doesn't crease and lasts all day.  I love the texture of the pots and the way the feel when you apply them.  They also add such a great "pop" of color under your shadows. 

Even if I don't use my UDPP first, I still get great results with just using the paint pots combined with shadows.  I only use my paints if I need minimal makeup for a minimal amount of time.  I love the ability to "build up" the color with the paint pots.  It's definitely not as messy or wasteful as using the paints.

HTH!!


----------



## missgiggly (Apr 21, 2008)

At the moment, I would say the finish, and applyability (is that a word) of the Paint is very impressive. Of course, the cute lil paint pots are *adorable* and I have 3 so far, but the paint (Untitled I have so far) is soooo smooth, and easy to go on, it spreads way better than the Paint Pot (though Painterly seems to be a winner when it comes to applyability) 

So... I think I'm on the fence!


----------



## Rennah (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missgiggly* 

 
_At the moment, I would say the finish, and applyability (is that a word) of the Paint is very impressive. Of course, the cute lil paint pots are *adorable* and I have 3 so far, but the paint (Untitled I have so far) is soooo smooth, and easy to go on, it spreads way better than the Paint Pot (though Painterly seems to be a winner when it comes to applyability) 

So... I think I'm on the fence!_

 
*applicability/application


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 22, 2008)

i only have bare canvas and ten paint pots so obviously i prefer the pot because of the color range and it 's more easy to blend. As for paints they make my e/s look chalky i think it's too dry for my lids.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



personally paint pots are my HG, i love them


----------



## nadiya (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey meryl--yes, squeeze for the first few times LIGHTLY from the top, then once there is some "space", squeeze from the end. By using a bit from the beginning, you create a bit of space so that as you squeeze from the end, it has to move through the used space and a light squeeze from the end can give just a bit of paint. (did that make sense?--sorry I hope my explanation was alright)_

 
Yep this is what I do too. You've explained it a lot better!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the paintpots.  If you use UDPP under them, they last alot longer but I have never had any problems with creasing.  I usually wear mine for about 12-14 hours.


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

see i think the paints are more dry and the paint pots are creamer !!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

I am glad I am not the only one who sees that the paints do change, alter the color of the shadow slightly. Paintpots are the way to go, they make the color of the shadow or pigment pop but stay true to color.


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 26, 2008)

i am really enjoying the paint pots.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 26, 2008)

The paints are harder to blend before they dry, so the colors get streaky when applying.  Who knows, maybe I'm using to much.  But one swipe of my finger in a paint pot and one swipe one the lid and it's done perfectly!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_The other day I was in the store, looking at the paints and pots.... I told the MA I had trouble squeezing out the right amount from the tubes.  She said that was odd, it seemed like such a simple thing.  Anyway, as we were checking out different paint colours, I carefully squeezed just a bit from one of the tubes and a bigger blob than I could possibly use came out.  The MA very calmly said, "no wonder you said you squeeze out too much."  And I was being so careful!  I felt very wasteful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish there were more finishes like Perky too.  It has just the right amount of shimmer.  I really hate those metallic frosts.  (On me.)_

 

See thats one other reason why I wanted to try the pots... cause I end up painting the back of my hand with Artjam!!! LOL and I feel like with the pot you can get EVERYLAST bit out!!!


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I think the paints are drier (and my personal favorites) and maybe you are using too much, therefore they are too creamy and taking longer to dry?  use a little and then build it up - paints are better as they will give you 12 hours wear whereas the pots only 8 hours._

 
lol, EXACTLY what I was going to say! Well said


----------



## mizzbeba (May 8, 2008)

My vote: PAINTS.  I got Rollickin and Nice Vice paint pots and they sucked the life out of my eyeshadows AND creased up on me.  This has never happened with my all time favorite paint: Magrittes.  I do love how the paint pots clink when I'm playing with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  When I put on the paints I just apply a thin layer so it doesn't take a long time to dry.


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 9, 2008)

Paint Pot for me. IMO the color pops more whne used with pot rather than paint. Paint is too dry for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2008)

i love my paint in stilife because my shadows never crease (even on sweaty nights out!). plus i've found that whenever i use teal pigment i always use this paint as it stops teal staining my eye area!


----------



## Pimpinett (Jun 5, 2008)

I own three paints and only one paint pot, but I must say I like both - I have no problems with the staying power of either paints or paint pots, and while you get more product in the paints, I go through one tube of Bare Canvas much faster than one pot of Painterly, even though I use both daily. Painterly is much more opaque, I need less of it.

I get better colour payoff from my eyeshadows over Painterly than Bare Canvas, but on the other hand Painterly can make my eyelids look a little crepey and cakey with eyeshadow on top, and Bare Canvas never does that.

I liked the old colour range of the paints better than the paint pots. I'd like to have more paint pots, but none of the colours are must-haves for me except for Stray Grey, which was never available here, of course - I don't understand why they didn't make a great, basic colour like that part of the permanent collection. There are two or three more paint colours that I really want, though, more than I want any of the current paint pots.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't decide if I like Paint Pots or Paints more. 

I own more Paints than Paint Pots - amongst the Paints, I find that the dry finish varies from shade to shade. Frostier, metallic shades like Stilife and Magrittes tend to make my otherwise smooth lids more textured and bumpy, while the matte-r colours don't have that problem.

Paint Pots don't have as much colour choice as Paints - at least in the Permanent collection anyway. Out of PPs, I only like Soft Ochre (not Perm!! argh), Rubenesque and that's about it, really. There seems to be a wider range of neutral colours in Paints - there used to be a great selection of wild colours but of course they got discontinued.

I do like the texture, convenience and packaging of Paint Pots more, but I find myself reaching for my Paints more often because I like the colours better.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jun 8, 2008)

I freelance at MAC and I have to say one of our tricks is with a needle prick the tube where the folded crease is and fold once more.That way it lets the air escape and you are not left with a big blob of wasted product. htp!


----------



## SMMY (Jun 15, 2008)

Paints > Paint pots, for me. I like the range of color and they seem to last much longer on my eye than the paint pots. Plus all of the color they came in gives you a lot more choices.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay i dont have either but with 15% off and free shipping Im going to buy some paint pots today- what does everyone recommend as *must have* p/ps??


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

I just bought the bare canvas and the untititled . I am finding the bare canvas very very light. Can someone recommend another colour . I use this as a base before putting on eye shadow.

thank you


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

I prefer Paint pots. Actually I have already sold away almost all of my Paints, because I like to use Paint pots so much more. I usually apply PP using 242 brush, they are very easy and pleasant to apply. Texture is creamy and in some way “heavy” and it gives my eyelids very nice and vibrant colour (I do not wear PP´s never alone, I always use also eye shadow) I also like glass packaging very much, I find it safer than Paints tube package. You can also choose from many colours. My personal favourites are: Painterly, Bare study, Rubenesque, Perky Blackground and Cash flow.

Main reason why I don’t like Paints is that when I open the tube there comes always too much of the stuff away. So in my opinion Paints are more difficult and messier to use than Paint pots. I have even removed those Paints which I still have to another jar because of that messiness. I also think that Paint pots just work on my eyelids better because of very creamy texture.

And in my opinion "mus have" Paint pots are: Painterly/Bare study and Blackground. Painterly and Bare study are a bit like same kind of products. They work great as a neutral shadow base. In my opinion you don't necessarily need both one because they are quite simiral. Blackground is black Paint pot with some shimmer on it. It is in my opinion very versitaile. Even though it is black, I like to use it with pink and purple eye shadows as much as with smoky eye look, so it is very good base to many kind of shades. It kind a makes eyeshadow shades more deep, not black as you might think. Other must haves depends of your own eyeshadow taste. If you like to use blue/turquoise eye makeup try Rollickin or Delfit, if you like green eye makeup try Greensmoke and so one..


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

What is UDPP mean please?


----------



## damsel (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_What is UDPP mean please?_

 
urban decay primer potion


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you  . Would you use this as a base?


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 19, 2008)

I love paints.. at first I wasn't sure, so I got the Bare Study p/p and did not like it at all! I think it made my shadows look weird, and I was putting it on as sparingly as humanly possible. 

Here is my trick with the paints so you don't waste it: I find that using the 242 brush (or equivalent, i also use Sephora's shader) with them is the easiest way to go. I only squeeze a TINY bit over the edge of the tube (like the thickness of a penny), and smoosh it with the brush.. I apply it to one eye, and then for the other eye I use up the rest on top and then stick the bristles inside the tube to get whatever else I need. It really is enough and I don't seem to waste much, if any at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I hope this helps someone! You really only need a drop to cover both eyelids.. work quickly though so you don't pull on your skin once it starts to dry.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah i'm still on the paint side.. i bought another paint pot - delft but i swear every time i use it, it creases like a bitch!! now to be fair i don't use UDPP (can't afford it right now) but i always put a little foundation and powder on my lid. rubeneque doesn't crease... just delft


----------



## damsel (Jul 2, 2008)

i like 'em both. paints are good for placing all over the lid to prevent creasing. paint pots are great for intensifying e/s or getting them to look like they do in the pot.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2008)

I think if you use UDPP under them, paints and paint pots work at keeping creasing at bay.


----------



## Trista (Jul 10, 2008)

I still prefer paints. Many of the paint pots have a tendency to crease on me even when I apply them sparingly which sucks cause I love a lot of the colors.


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I have tried both, IMHO Paint pots are so much better! I can't explain why, you need to try them for your self. I know that many people love Paints, but I really like Pots better. 
Paint feels so dry and makes my eyelid look older and wrinkled, it's really bad thing. Pots are so creamy and glide well to my lids. I sold all my Paints, now I have almost ten Paint pots, and I really can't tell how much I love them.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 2, 2008)

I personally don't think one is better than another, I believe they both achieve different purposes. If you want a base that won't budge or bleed the colors of your eyeshadows together, then Paints are what you want to use. When I'm creating a really complicated/dressed up eye, I will use Bare Canvas. Color doesn't budge or crease for hours! 

However, if you're looking to increase the intensity or vibrancy of your eyeshadow, or use these thicker products as eyeshadow, Paint Pots are it for me. They make beautiful color and are really easy to blend. 

I've lately been using Paint Pots more because of the colors I like, but I do not want to place less emphasis on Paints just because they're not new and fancy in the little pots. They're old but tried and true.


----------



## USCfashionista (Aug 2, 2008)

I like paints staying power, but for me paint pots are easier to work with. I can blend more easily when using pots.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 2, 2008)

I just notice that on me, Paint Pots are easier to work with.
Paints color fade when I try to blend it well to make the color even on my lids.
Plus, on my lids, paint pots are more pigmented. 
So I think I will no longer buy paints


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 2, 2008)

never tried paints here but fully satisfied with paint pots (only own 6 at the moment) all the way!!!!!


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Aug 7, 2008)

I like Paints more cuz they're creamier and easier to blend.
The only downside is that there's lack of colour selection. I really would love something like Blackground Paint Pot as a Paint cuz this is the only Paint Pot that I can't live without lol.
Oh and both types last equally long on me.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *@-}--CEC--{[email protected]* 

 
_I like Paints more cuz they're creamier and easier to blend.
The only downside is that there's lack of colour selection. I really would love something like Blackground Paint Pot as a Paint cuz this is the only Paint Pot that I can't live without lol.
Oh and both types last equally long on me._

 
There used to be a paint called Graphito which was just like Blackground.


----------



## marnibarney (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roselyn112* 

 
_I guess it would depend on your skin as well. i have oily lids so paint pots work better for me._

 
Oooh. I never thought of this before. Yeah the MUA in the Free standing MAC store I went to used paint on me and I thought I saw the difference. I currently use Softe Ochre pp as base, but it think I might switch as my skin is not as oily.


----------



## @-}--CEC--{[email protected] (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_There used to be a paint called Graphito which was just like Blackground._

 
Thanks! I'm pretty new to MAC!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is Graphito long gone, or was it just recently discontinued? Maybe I can still snatch one at the counter! lol


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i prefer paint pots
paints seem to dry out my eyelids (and i have VERY oily lids)
and it makes it harder to blend and also seems to dull any eyeshadow colour i apply on top
paint ptos are creamy, smooth and help you blend eyeshadow easily
you can also build up the colour to make it more intense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm .....good info..so you dont find the pots greasy on oily lids...im on the fence wether to get paint or pots cuz i have "OIL SLICK" lids..i currently use UDPP but man, its hard to wrok with it, hard to blend it dries waaaay too fast...just overall having hard time with the fnished look from the Udpp.....


----------



## Mumpitz (Aug 9, 2008)

i like paint pots more...


----------



## msmack (Aug 9, 2008)

I prefer paints to paint pots. They last longer without creasing and blend like a dream for me. My fav ones are Magrittes, Bare Canvas and Art Jam.


----------



## pensive (Aug 15, 2008)

I prefer the colors available in paint pots but it seems paints are easier to apply.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

what is the price difference between paints and paint pots?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_what is the price difference between paints and paint pots?_

 
they cost teh same in the uk but you get 1.5g more product in a paint. i still prefer paints. easier to stake in a make up bag because they're small and lightweight. i think they last longer on my lid too. just wish mac would release more funky colours again!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

I just use Paint Pots. I prefer the little glass containers they are in - I don't like how the tubes of Paints look like after a few uses.


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 10, 2010)

I love paints.. and have been slowly adding to my collection of them.  I think they're wonderful, it's just sad to see that they got rid of all of the fun colours.

In terms of longevity, I think the paints hold up better.  I've tried the cream finish and frost finish paint pots and they always crease, which is a shame because some of the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 10, 2010)

Paintpots for me! A lil does the trick and doesn't crease if u blend it properly and NOT layer it on.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2010)

I prefer paints. My lids can be oily sometimes but paints don't crease on me.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I use Groundwork and find that it creases on my oily lids unless I wear UDPP.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2010)

i started with paints and it is still my favorite primer.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 19, 2017)

I just thought I would share that I purchased all of the kubuki magic paints. Loving them


----------

